# AfterMarket Struts?



## Dhridah (Nov 5, 2003)

When is someone going to release some aftermarket struts? I hate to put out the money for Nissan parts if someone else is going to step up to the plate.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

last i checked nissan parts (when I replaced my shocks/struts in March 2003) were 110 apiece for the struts and 75 for a pair of rear shocks. you aren't going to find any good aftermarket stuff for less than 295.00


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

You are not going to find any good aftermarket stuff period yet because nothing is being made for our Altys yet. I created a poll a while back to show interest and I have been bugging KYB, Koni, and Tein via email for months now. KYB said that fronts and backs should be completed by September and I am still waiting to hear back again from Koni and Tein as to their progress. Some people have custom fitted some replacement KYB cartridges because they couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nismo brought out a suspension kit for the 02-05 Altima's
try the nismo section at www.abcnissanwholesale.com if I remember right they sell front and rear kits, $366 ea


----------

